# Looking to mix it up a little



## kev mac (14/6/15)

I've always vaped a 50%&50% blend and would like to try a higher vg.blend.I mainly use tobacco w/ a bit of menthol . Sometimes strawberry flavors and occasionally bobas (50-50) I'd appreciate your advice on how much to increase and mostly how it will affect flavor.


----------



## Lushen (14/6/15)

Hi @kev mac
I'm not a vapid guru but I'm sure the experts will chime in.

From my experience, a higher vg will it have a significant flavor increase, however it will increase vapor, thicker clouds.
Flavor is dependent on the setup you use, the type of tank, coil and wicking.

What is your current setup? That will probably define how high you can go with vg.


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

Lushen said:


> Hi @kev mac
> I'm not a vapid guru but I'm sure the experts will chime in.
> 
> From my experience, a higher vg will it have a significant flavor *increase*, however it will increase vapor, thicker clouds.
> ...



The decrease in flavor when going higher VG is only noticeable when you're a flavor junkie or a connoisseur. Do your increase gradually to 60/40 and then to 70/30. I've been vaping on 70/30 VG forever now and it's my choice of liquid viscosity and I don't really see diminished flavor, if so, very slight.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (14/6/15)

VG is primarily to smooth out a vape and increase vapour production.

Higher VG will give you :
1. Less flavour so you need to increase flavour percentage
2. More vapour
3. Less throat hit
4. Smoother vape
5. Less nicotine hit so you may need to up that as well.
6. Thickens liquid so you need to be mindful of wicking 

PG is a better transporter of flavour and nicotine so doesthe opposite of above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/6/15)

Ya, at 60VG I don't even notice a flavour drop really.

I did try 70VG in a mix, and noticed a slight flavour drop n a mix I was used to i- still not too bad.
But 60VG is a nice place to start. As I said, you shouldn't notice the drop, and the extra smoothness is great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkDBN (14/6/15)

Just keep in mind what can be perceived as flavour drop off could also be from setup (build and wicking) with thicker juices . 

When you at the higher limits of VG ratio, then there is a slight drop in flavour. But for most the difference in flavour perception is minimal with the right setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

Increasing your steep time with higher VG juice also improves the flavour...add an extra week (or more) and you probably won't notice any difference at all 

Once you reach the 70+ VG mark though, it's a good idea to up the flavour percentages a bit (1-2%) to compensate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (16/6/15)

Lushen said:


> Hi @kev mac
> I'm not a vapid guru but I'm sure the experts will chime in.
> 
> From my experience, a higher vg will it have a significant flavor increase, however it will increase vapor, thicker clouds.
> ...


Currently I'm mostly going w/ipv4 24j@ 0.22ohm my mech I'm using is an osmium clone, dual battery @ 0.61 both attys are drippers


----------



## Lushen (17/6/15)

Wow, just realised that I had terrible spelling and grammar above because I was using tapatalk when responding. Apologies!

From my experience, you will get great flavour from your dripper if they are set up well. Moving from 50/50 to 70/30 should not be a massive change in flavour.
But then again, everybody's palette is different and you could have a significant change.
Best this to do is try a few samples of high vg juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (14/5/18)

Hi All,

I have made a little Sweet Strawberry/Coconut 60% Strawberry, 40% Coconut extra mix last week which tasted great in the beginning. After 3 days of steeping, there was the strawberry. Strawberry galore! It was so sweet I might as well have been vaping pure strawberry concentrate and the coconut just died. I specifically put the coconut in there to reduce the sweetness a bit but clearly I didn't put enough in.

I am thinking of bringing the strawberry down to 40% and the Coconut to 60%. What do you mix boffins think? Will it work or should I add something extra to reduce the sweetness a bit? Grape Juice perhaps?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards and happy vaping.


----------



## RichJB (14/5/18)

I think you need to tell us what % of which concentrates you used. I take it that 60/40 was the ratio of flavours, i.e. that if you used 3% Strawberry, you used 2% Coconut. But the gross percentages are important too, as are the flavours. I assume Coconut Extra is TFA while Sweet Strawberry is Cap but it would be good to confirm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (14/5/18)

Quite right of you. Let me show you the whole recipe:




The Coconut Extra is TPA and The Sweet Strawberry is CAP You obviously know your stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/5/18)

4% Coconut Extra is already too high imo. TFA weren't joking about the "extra" bit. On ATF, it's used on average at just over 1%. Concrete River suggests using it at 0.2-0.3% and said that his tester of 0.5% was going to be "a little on the high side". At 4%, I reckon it would be straight perfumey suntan lotion. I don't want to think what it will be like pushing it to 6%. If it's not registering in your mix, I'm wondering if it isn't muting due to being too high? You may actually find that the coconut registers better if you drop it to 1%.

Cap Sweet Strawberry at 6% seems OK, the ATF average is 3.5% but it is normally used in conjunction with another strawberry and can be pushed quite high so 6% solo doesn't sound excessive. I would probably be inclined to keep it at 4%, add TFA Strawberry or Ripe at 1-2%, and drop the Coconut Extra way down. I think that will balance better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (15/5/18)

Here's the thing: The strawberry is killing the coconut. Sure, I wanted the strawberry to be the lead flavor and the Coconut as the supporting flavor, but damn, I never expected it to take over like that. But I will definitely take your advice. So of I understand you correctly, Coconut Extra at 4% and Strawberry at 1-2% which will give me a 5% to 6% total flavoring?

Thanks so much for the advice. I will let you know how it goes after my next mix. I am trying to finish off this other bottle of premium vape so that I have another bottle to mix in


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Here's the thing: The strawberry is killing the coconut. Sure, I wanted the strawberry to be the lead flavor and the Coconut as the supporting flavor, but damn, I never expected it to take over like that. But I will definitely take your advice. So of I understand you correctly, Coconut Extra at 4% and Strawberry at 1-2% which will give me a 5% to 6% total flavoring?
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice. I will let you know how it goes after my next mix. I am trying to finish off this other bottle of premium vape so that I have another bottle to mix in


Nope, cap strawberry at four percent, coconut at one percent and wn additional strawberry at one or so percent.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

What @Raindance said ^^.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Nope, cap strawberry at four percent, coconut at one percent and wn additional strawberry at one or so percent.
> 
> Regards



Cool, and thanks again. I am going to give it a mix.


----------

